# Do hedgehogs like "music"?



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

This may sound weird, but I think I just discovered hedgehog "music". Playing this at a reasonable volume seemed to calm Tinkerball down immediately. I know it isn't music in the traditional sense, but do you think it might be what hedgehogs would consider music? She certainly does seem to be enjoying it!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I imagine different sounds trigger a variety of responses, just like in humans. For example, Pig will sit and watch any action/fight scene in a movie, totally entranced, and then go about his business as soon as it's over.


----------

